# Canadians don't likeTrump or Hillary, couple of unlikables.



## Searcher44 (Aug 6, 2016)

*There are presidential duties Trump ‘doesn’t want to do’*
05/26/16 10:45 AM—UPDATED 05/26/16 04:44 PM

By Steve Benen
Paul Manafort, a controversial Republican lobbyist, joined Donald Trump’s team in late March, and at least initially, his task was to help oversee delegate recruiting. It wasn’t long, however, before Manafort worked his way up to effectively running the entire operation: less than two months after joining the campaign, he’s now Trump’s campaign chairman and chief strategist.
Yesterday, Manafort sat down with the _Huffington Post_’s Howard Fineman for a fairly long interview, and while the two covered quite a bit of ground, there was one exchange in particular that stood out for me.
“He needs an experienced person to do the part of the job he doesn’t want to do. He sees himself more as the chairman of the board, than even the CEO, let alone the COO.
The vice presidential pick will also be part of the process of proving he’s ready for the White House, Manafort said. He's picked Pence, not exactly a FIREBALL. Pence would probably rather be the may pole guy, the pardon the xmas Turkeys guy.

"I've been watching the news lately and I've been noticing lately that you've been kind of softening up on Mr. Trump's policies and words. Is this going to be your role in the administration?" Schricker said at Pence's Raleigh, North Carolina, town hall.
Pence was at first taken aback. "What did you say that I've been doing?" Pence asked, to laughter. Schricker repeated: "You've been kind of softening up his words and policies."
Pence laughed, and then gave a candid response about his running mate's style, and how it differs from his own.
"Sometimes things don't always come out like you mean," Pence said, before also pledging to stand by the GOP nominee.
"Donald Trump and I are absolutely determined to work together. We have different styles, you might have noticed that. I said at our convention, I said, you know we nominated someone larger than life, known for charisma. So they wanted to kind of balance the ticket."
GOP's long-simmering civil war breaks into the open
Pence's answer comes after Trump's campaign has faced reports of internal conflict over the nominee's handling of several controversies over the past several days.
Trump has publicly feuded with the Khan family - the Muslim parents of a fallen US soldier - and refused to endorse fellow Republicans Sen. John McCain and Speaker Ryan, while attacking New Hampshire Sen. Kelly Ayotte. Pence on Wednesday endorsed Ryan, breaking with Trump.
Penc*e, who served in Congress for 12 years and has been a governor for four, joked about his own style. He described how someone had posted a caption underneath a picture of him on a motorcycle online, saying, "Born to be mild."*


----------



## candycorn (Aug 6, 2016)

Mark Pence has the toughest job in the world.  He has to pretend that his running mate has a clue, defend the crazy things he says, try to maintain some dignity


----------



## Dekster (Aug 6, 2016)

Canadians don't really like anybody now do they?


----------



## gipper (Aug 6, 2016)

Americans don't like them either.

So?


----------



## jillian (Aug 6, 2016)

Searcher44 said:


> *There are presidential duties Trump ‘doesn’t want to do’*
> 05/26/16 10:45 AM—UPDATED 05/26/16 04:44 PM
> 
> By Steve Benen
> ...



there is nothing about canadians not liking hillary in your o/p. rather its about donald not wanting to do the job

seems a bit misleading.


----------



## Searcher44 (Aug 6, 2016)

jillian said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > *There are presidential duties Trump ‘doesn’t want to do’*
> ...



 You're absolutely right.
It's so misleading I'm wondering where in hell it came from myself. That article looks entirely clipped and pasted which I try real hard not to do, I try to stay to a 50% personal content. I rarely make that mark but I don't think I've ever c&ped without  a decent amount of comment. What other reason to post an OP is there? It's got to be something that interests me  a lot or pisses me off a lot,enough to throw in a few lines at least.. So you got me. I don't know what happened, my apologies. I remember reading that article on Trump wanting to pick and choose his list of chores and those he would like to pass on to his VP. I actually thought that was pretty funny, I could have posted on that. That bit on Canadians not liking the Candidates, I think I must have been reading a local paper and sometimes I post Canadian news to USMB if I think it would be of interest to enough of you Americans but honestly, don't know, can't find it in my scratch notes. I head out early some mornings, I might have clicked and ran, eh? So there you are, a nonsense post. Mea Culpa.


----------



## jillian (Aug 6, 2016)

Searcher44 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Searcher44 said:
> ...



no worries. happens to everyone at one point or another.

fwiw, i like canada's new pm


----------



## Searcher44 (Aug 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



He came in with a great platform like the Democrat's "The most progressive in history." Doesn't mean a damn thing if they don't follow through. Especially on the TPP. That will be the last nail in the middle classes coffin, yours and ours. Multinationals can sue to overturn environmental law, labor law etc. here's a short video that should shake Americans out of their lethargy. They better start worrying about competing with people making a minimum wage of $.56/hr. How about eating unlabeled shrimp from Vietnam grown in dirty ponds fertilized with human feces. And then they dump buckets of antibiotics to fight the inevitable diseases. Thousands and thousands of these examples. Hillary says now she disagrees with the TPP. She'll add a few meaningless amendments and tell us how great it is.


----------



## jillian (Aug 7, 2016)

Searcher44 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Searcher44 said:
> ...



he lost. so it really doesn't matter. and i thought his platform was naive in many ways


----------



## gipper (Aug 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Of course you like him Silly Jilly.  He is a socialist like yourself.  

When will you ever learn that corrupt opportunistic politicians LOVE socialism?  It gives them the ability to enrich and empower themselves.  Pols don't much care for limited government strictly controlled by a constitution, individual liberty, and free market capitalism...ever wonder why?


----------



## jillian (Aug 7, 2016)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Searcher44 said:
> ...



poor dum dum.... i'm not a socialist.

if you want to offer BS opinions, you should at least learn a little about political philosophy first.

but you are good for a laugh.


----------



## gipper (Aug 7, 2016)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Okay babes you aren't a socialist, but you really like socialist politicians.  Does that work for you darling?


----------

